# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  29.06. surfen?

## Schleudersturz18

Hallo,

ist wer Freitag Strand Horst oder irgendwo an der hollndischen Kste unterwegs?
Werde wahrscheinlich aus dem Raum Bochum losfahren und knnte wen mitnehmen...
Gru

----------

